# vpn spain



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hiya guys
There is a vpn available for use in spain,I used it last time I was there but for the life of me cannot remember its name its free and good can anyone help me out with the name of it please.

Ron


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about tunnelbear.com ..??

Ray.


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Try CyberGhost 5. My brother-in-law uses it from Spain.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It was discussed on here a couple of days ago..........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-244762-.html


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Could it be ExpatShield that you were trying to think of? We were using that last year but at some point they decided to start charging and in the end it didn't work properly.

I now use SurfEasy. Not free (unless you only want about 500MB or so per month) but certainly not expensive and has worked well for me.

JohnW


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
Thank you all for your contributions alas it is not one of them but I think I may give Rays input a go and see how I get on with that.
Thanks.


Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
Thank you all for your contributions alas it is not one of them but I think I may give Rays input a go and see how I get on with that.
Thanks.


Ron


----------

